# Need Advice on Triplet Notation



## Jason76

I'm thinking this transcription software is wrong, somewhat.

Is there anything wrong with these lines (noted correctly or not)? Thanks.

This is all 3/4 time.


----------



## mikeh375

Yes.

Presuming it is a percussion (drum kit) part, there are several technical errors. The first 4 bars on the last beat have a semibreve rest which is wrong, it should be a triplet quaver rest. There is confusion over note heads as the lower part (bass drum) changes from solid note to cross head notation. Bars 5-8 have nonsense rests in the first beat triplet. Finally the lower part looks like it has a slash thorough it in places.

Apart from that.....


----------



## Jason76

mikeh375 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Presuming it is a percussion (drum kit) part, there are several technical errors. The first 4 bars on the last beat have a semibreve rest which is wrong, it should be a triplet quaver rest. There is confusion over note heads as the lower part (bass drum) changes from solid note to cross head notation. Bars 5-8 have nonsense rests in the first beat triplet. Finally the lower part looks like it has a slash thorough it in places.
> 
> Apart from that.....


Thanks a million. I suspected something was up.


----------



## EdwardBast

In addition to what Mike wrote: One problem seems to be in the way you are using multiple voices. All of the notes on the top line of the staff should have their stems up, all the others should have stems down. That would help sort some of the anomalous rests.


----------



## Jason76

Software is good, but not for triplets - so I've changed to something else. Would the software maker I was using fix the bugs?


----------

